# Pairing a phone and a tablet to vluetooth at same time.



## Mattm31 (May 25, 2019)

Is it possible pe to have 2 devices paired to my 2014 mylink I use a phone but wanna use tablet to just play bluetooth audio


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Wrong generation of Cruze, you want the Gen 1 section.


----------

